# Nhận định Heidenheim vs Dusseldorf, 23h30 ngày 29/4 thuộc Hạng 2 Đức.



## maiianhbao1990 (29/4/22)

*Nhận định Heidenheim vs Dusseldorf*
Tại vòng 32 giải hạng 2 Đức, Heidenheim được trở lại sân nhà tiếp đón Dusseldorf. Heidenheim vẫn còn cơ hội chen chân vào top 3 mùa bóng năm nay. Với 31 trận đã đấu, đội bóng này sở hữu được cho mình 13 chiến thắng cùng 7 trận hòa. Với kết quả đó, họ nắm trong tay tổng điểm 46, kém top 3 8 điểm. Với việc còn 3 vòng đấu, Heidenheim có thể sẽ vươn lên được nhóm dẫn đầu.




HLV Frank Schmidt đang chơi không hề hiệu quả trong thời gian qua. 3 Trận liên tiếp đội bóng này góp mặt đều không biết mùi chiến thắng. Họ có 2 trận thua liền kề khi chạm trán Schalke 04 và Aue. Mới đây nhất khi đối đầu chủ nhà Holstein Kiel, Heidenheim hòa 1-1.
Xem thêm nhận định bóng đá của các chuyên gia tại: Nhận định bóng đá kèo nhà cái hôm nay từ chuyên gia 
Soi kèo Heidenheim vs Dusseldorf




Trên sàn giao dịch châu Á, hai đội được xếp ở kèo hòa được thua. Sân nhà nhưng không được xếp cửa trên, Heidenheim đã bị nhà cái đánh giá thấp cơ hội giành điểm. Thống kê nhanh sẽ thấy 3 trận liên tiếp đội bóng này góp mặt đều không thể thắng kèo Châu Á. Nhìn xa hơn, Heidenheim thắng cược đúng 2/10 trận gần nhất.
Lựa chọn: Dusseldorf +0
Soi kèo, dự đoán hiệp 1 Heidenheim vs Dusseldorf
Trong 6 trận đối đầu gần nhất thì có tới 4 lần kết thúc với từ 2 bàn trở lên trong hiệp 1. Cửa tài là kênh đầu tư sáng giá vì cả hai đội đều đang cần 3 điểm để đạt mục tiêu của mình.
Lựa chọn: Tài hiệp 1
Phong độ, thành tích đối đầu của Heidenheim vs Dusseldorf




DỰ ĐOÁN TỈ SỐ: Heidenheim 1-3 Dusseldorf
Xem thêm top nhà cái uy tín tại: Bảng xếp hạng top 10+ nhà cái uy tín nhất Việt Nam năm 2022


----------

